# A good 22LR self defense round



## rlamppa1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Just got a question. Is their an actual 22 LR home defense round? If I have the gun in the house, why not have it loaded with the best possible home or self defense ammo? I have looked around at various stores but have not really found anything. What would you people suggest. Yes, I do have larger calibers handguns for the purpose, but just throwing this out there. Thanks


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

22's are not defensive guns thus there is no real market for a defensive round. 22WMR"S is jacketed but cost as much as a box of 9mm


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Any .22 - after thousands and thousands of rounds in training and very extensive really hard core training in its use. In a pinch, any gun will do, but... . A good buddy of mine acknowledges that his single-six .22 mag is not ideal, but his wife won't let him have anything bigger as she hates pistols, so he trusts to luck - not my strategy.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Sgt45 said:


> Any .22 - after thousands and thousands of rounds in training and very extensive really hard core training in its use. In a pinch, any gun will do, but... . A good buddy of mine acknowledges that his single-six .22 mag is not ideal, *but his wife won't let him have anything bigger* as she hates pistols, so he trusts to luck - not my strategy.


There is something inherently wrong in this fellow's marriage if he adheres to his wife's whim as outlined in this phrase.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Even BB guns are defensive guns if used in a defensive situation.

11-Year-Old Fends Off Mom's Attacker With BB Gun - ABC News

.22 LR for Self-Defense? | Shooting Illustrated

NOBODY has the inherent right to challenge another person's choice of carry guns. If you don't like what someone else carries, that's just too dang bad. If you don't like what I carry, you just trot yer happy azz out and pay for what you think I ought to have, and then hand it over. Opinions do not always translate into fact.

Other than that, suck it up and deal with it.

.22LR penetration?






Is .22LR the best, or even a suggested round ? NO, but that choice is personal preference. I think riding a motorcycle without a helmet is not the best idea, but I'm not riding it, and it's not my call. Suit yerself, and let others do the same thing.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

22lr: probably CCI Velocitors


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

barstoolguru said:


> 22's are not defensive guns thus there is no real market for a defensive round. 22WMR"S is jacketed but cost as much as a box of 9mm


This right here...You have to remember that there is a difference between lethality and incapacitation...

That being said, if it is your only option, I would use stingers. I am not advocating the use of a .22 for SD, but there are some circumstances that may dictate its use...


----------



## 870ShellShucker (Oct 12, 2011)

> There is something inherently wrong in this fellow's marriage if he adheres to his wife's whim as outlined in this phrase.


Yes. I'd go buy what I wanted, and kindly refer her to the door if she didn't like it.


----------



## steelhead (Jan 12, 2013)

Personally my wife and I like CCI stingers in the Beretta 21A. No FTE,no FTF.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Handguns are not ideal anti-personel weapons,and the smaller the caliber the worse it gets,but they are all that's available for ease of carry.Having said that,a 22 is a very effiient stopper if you can quickly and accurately place shots.The problem is your ideal target is small and is basically classified as assassination.Your basic street scum will most likely stop at the sight of a gun or a hit,but a pro will not be detered by a 22 in COM.That leaves a triangle from the eyebrows to the mouth as your target to shut them down,1/2 your normal target.Any time you pull a head shot you open a new can of worms,there had better be quite a few torso hits to justify it.


----------



## tickerim (Jan 16, 2013)

To knowledge, I don't know of any self defense rounds for 22.
But a 22 is better than nothing. 
The light recoil allows easy followup shots while sometimes the sound of it going off will scare off the criminal.
Hopefully this helps


----------

